# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Η κατασκευή της κλούβας μου !

## Silentpanther

Μερικές φώτο

----------


## Silentpanther

http://imgur.com/bSktJ 
http://imgur.com/S1Lbb
http://imgur.com/8a2CN
http://imgur.com/PV8P1
http://imgur.com/QhbGj
http://imgur.com/Rtttw

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σταύρο σου φτιάχνω της φώτο !! 

*

----------


## Silentpanther

Σευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  γιατι φιλαρακι τώρα το μαθαίνω το   imgur

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Θα ανοίγεις της φώτο ώστε να της βλέπεις ολόκληρες ! Αφού της βλέπεις κάνεις δεξί κλικ επάνω στην φώτο, αντιγραφή & επικόλληση εδώ στο ποστ σου !! 


*Πολύ καλή η κατασκευή σου !!!! Μου αρέσουν πολύ και τα ταψάκια !!! *

----------


## Silentpanther

Σευχαριστώ πολύ  φιλαρακι  :Jumping0011:  ! αααααα καταλαβα για τις φωτο σευχαριστω  :winky: . 

Τα ταψακια ειναι γαλβανιζέ και για να τα κάνω στις διαστάσεις που ήθελα πήγα σε ένα εργοστάσιο που έχει ηλεκτρονικη τρασα και τα κανα εκει τα τριπισα με τρυπάνι και μετα τους έβαλα πομολάκια με βίδες

----------


## lagreco69

Σταυρο πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου!! πες μας μερικα πραγματα για αυτη, διαστασεις κ.τ.λ εαν θελεις. 

Αλεξανδρε σε ευχαριστουμε!! για την βοηθεια  :Happy:

----------


## tasos-mo

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη μπραβο..να την χαρεις ολοκληρη γεματη.Περιμενουμε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες(διαστασεις κτλ)

----------


## Silentpanther

Σευχαριστώ φίλε Δημήτρη και Τάσο .  :Happy:  

Ναι αμε ! Λοιπόν :

1) ΥΛΙΚΑ 

*Ντέξιον το οποίο περιλαμβάνεται απο τεσσερα κολωνάκια των 2 μέτρων υψος και 6 ράφια διαστάσεων 1.22 μέτρων μήκος και πλάτος 0.38 m*

*Σιδερένιο πλέγμα 12 μέτρων  το οποίο το έχω κοψει στις ανάλογες διαστάσεις όπως στις φώτο* 
http://kanarinofiloi.wordpress.com/2...1%CE%B9%CE%BD/
_που δείχνω_ .

_25 Ταψάκια γαλβανιζέ διαστάσεων 0,38 cm. πλάτος και μήκος 0,24 cm
_
_100 βίδες με παξιμάδια_ 

*Τέσσερα (4) τριγωνάκια για να μπουν στην κορυφη και κατω στο ντεξιον ωστε να δεσει και να ειναι στιβαρο* 

_3 μέτρα σύρμα 
_
_25 πομολακια 
_

2) ΚΟΣΤΟΣ 

_ Περίπου 235 ευρώ 
_
3) Ποσα (δωμάτια) περιλαμβάνει η κλουβα ?

_25 (δωμάτια) διαστάσεων υψος 0,38 cm μήκος 0,24 cm και πλάτος 0,38 cm_

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!! Πολυ καλη κατασκευή και προσεγμένη!!!!! Θα κανεις ζευγαρώματα!!!??  :Happy0159:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το μόνο που μπορώ να προσέξω είναι ότι σε κάποια σημεία δεν σου είναι λειτουργική Σταύρο !!! Βλέπω ότι όλο το μπροστινό πλέγμα το έχεις τοποθετήσει "ανάποδα" κατά μήκος την διατομή της τρύπας !!!! Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις ούτε πατήθρα.... ούτε ποτίστρα στην μπροστινή όψη !! Σωστά ?? Το έχεις κάνει στην πίσω πλευρά από ότι διακρίνω, προφανώς γιατί ίσως να μην ήθελες να βλέπεις τίποτα να κρέμεται από μπροστά !!!   
Αναγκάζεσαι λοιπόν να πρέπει να τοποθετείς τα "απαραίτητα" επάνω στα εσωτερικά χωρίσματα !
Εχεις βάλει ροδάκια φαντάζομαι για να την μετακινείς ??

*

----------


## orion

καλογέμιστη

----------


## Silentpanther

Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδια ! Ηλία έχω έτοιμα ζευγαράκια να βάλω απλα δεν τα ειχα βάλει οταν τραβαγα φωτο . Αλέξανδρε πλεον της ποτιστρες τις εχω βάλει απο μπροστα εχω κοψει απο μπροστα σε καθε σημειο τις διαστασεις της ποτιστρας και μπαινουν ανετα οσο για τις πατιθρες κουμπονουν κανονικα  τις απο το πλαινο πλεγμα που βρισκεται ( στα διαχωριστικα να καταλαβεις απο κει τις στριβω ) . Στην κλούβα δεν προτημησα να βάλω ροδακια γιατι δεν θα ηταν τοσο στιβαρη που ηθελα ειναι χωρις ροδακια , πατους της εχω βαλει ελαστικους που μου δωσανε στο μαγαζι με τα ντεξιον

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημερα!!! Σταυρο, σε ρωτησα γιατι το εχεις κανει πολυ ωραιο και ηθελα να δω εαν τα εσωτερικα χωρισματα αφαιρουνται!! Μου φαινεται λιγο μικρο για ζευγαρι,... :Confused0006:

----------


## Silentpanther

Καλημέρα ! Ηλία νομίζω αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα κλουβια που πουλάνε στο εμπόριο που βάζουν το διαχωριστικό για δύο ζευγάρια οταν βάζεις το διαχωριστικό το ένα κλουβι γίνεται πιο μίκρο σε διαστάσεις απο τι αυτο που έχω στην κλούβα . μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος θα το δω  ::

----------


## nikos3333

εισαι ωραιος αντε  και καλα γεμησματα :winky:

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο φιλε μου,ωραια κατασκευη.Ελεγα να σου αναφερω τα πελματα για τα dexion αλλα με προλαβες.Εγω στην θεση σου θα εκανα κανα 2-3 δωματια στην σειρα να μπαινοβγαινει το χωρισμα για ζευγαρωστρα.Και ενα τελευταιο ειναι η εξωτερικη μοναδα του Α/C,ετσι τα ειχα κι εγω στο παλιο το σπιτι και το καλοκαιρι υποφερανε,εστελνε το ζεστο αερα της ατμοσφαιρας προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις κι ετσι την μετεφερα  παραδιπλα μ'εναν φιλο μου.Καλη διαμονη να εχουν και καλα ζευγαρωματα.

----------


## fysaei

πολύ ωραία κατασκευή Σταύρο, εύγε !! :bye:

----------

